# Abu Garcia Conolon Premier



## ronnie84

Has anyone else used one of these rods? I've gone through two of these rods in the span of about seven months. I broke a rod tip in a door on my first one (not the rods fault) and recently snapped one in half trying to free a snag. I've gone through a fair share of rods but these are the first I think I've ever broken. I loved the feel of them but they also have sort of a brittle feeling to them in the graphite. 

I almost purchased another one, a medium-heavy instead of a medium (as per the previous two), but I ultimately decided to go with the old standby...an Ugly Stik. These rods are bulky/heavy and are on the cheap side, but along with the other one I have, they are the most durable and toughest of the rods I've owned. I've also got an ultra light Ugly Stik Lite and I can't complain about that one either.


----------



## ohiojmj

I've used a 6-6 MH for canadian pike for a couple years without incident. Consider if you had nicks in the pole as grpahite breaks if banged up. Ugly sticks are good for abusive conditions, but not very stiff and tip is a bit slow.


----------



## soua0363

I have a Conolon Premier that I have used for the last 2 years and it has been nothing but great to me. Mine is a 6'-6" medium heavy baitcasting stick.


----------



## Smokin Joker

I also have one that I use for catfish and it has served me well for 3 years. I dont use my pole to free up snags as I have seen all makes and models break that way. I grab the line and pull on that with the pole laying on the ground. Remember that fishing poles are tools made to catch fish not to free up snags. I am of the opinoin that most pole breaks are the result of abuse and could have been avoided.

Brian


----------



## soua0363

A lot of the rods that are made today and have high sensitivity are made of higher amount of graphite thus making the rod more brittle. The brittleness in the rod is what makes it sensitive as it allow any sensation to travel through the rod. If you notice that all the rods that have a high sensitivty (expensive rods) all have a high amount of graphite...47 million modulous and upwards. 

This link will help explain...http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.CFPage?mode=article&objectID=29385


----------



## crawdiddy

I broke a 5'6" 2 piece conolon premier spinning rod light action while trying to free a snag. I really liked the grip on it. I also have a ugly stik lite 5'6" light action and they are more durable.


----------



## misfit

i have a one piece 6 foot med. action conolon spinning rod.not even how old it is,but it's seen many seasons and hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## ronnie84

So I decided to take the Ugly Stik back today and purchased another Conolon -- a medium heavy 6'6" this time.


----------



## soua0363

How much did you pay for the Conolon? I saw them at Wally World for $30 the other day.


----------



## crawdiddy

i got mine for 15 at the end of last season. Regular 38 or something. it was the last one.


----------



## misfit

> i got mine for 15 at the end of last season


 i think i paid $9.99 for mine on season end clearance many many years ago


----------



## ohiojmj

I hust picked up a 6'-6" MH conolon spinning rod at walmart/fairlawn for $21.00. I hestitated at $30 a few weeks back and glad i did. They had plenty of conolon casting rods and some fenwick's in the clearance box as well at various prices. heck, two identical rods had different prices....

I got the MH for my son so we will test durability (door slam, step on, yank snags, bang gunwale, lend to Dad, etc)


----------

